# what kind of tires should I get



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thinking about getting some new tires for my 2006 2500HD.I have a set of BF Goodrich Long Trail T/A on it now.I am thinking about getting some Firestone Transforce A/T because of the reviews I have seen.Anyone have a set of those or recommend any other tire?I don't tow a heavy trailer just plow in the winter.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

we've run many sets of transforce at and they are awesome. rotate them regularly and keep on eye on pressure, and 60k is no problem


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I love the ones that came on my truck. On my 3rd year with them and they were on it when I bought it.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

pneumatic rubber ones. round would be good too.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

The transforce are the worse tires I have ever plowed with but for every day driving there good.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

mnglocker;1541424 said:


> pneumatic rubber ones. round would be good too.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

slplow;1541830 said:


> The transforce are the worse tires I have ever plowed with but for every day driving there good.


While I wouldn't say they are the worst tires to plow with, I'd put them up there as a "non-plowing" tire. If you don't plan on using them in the summer then its a waste of money. However, they are great tire, especially for pulling trailers. I have a set that is near bald, but has somewhere between 60-70k on them that I will try and get another summer out of.

Plain and simple they are a highway tire. If you have the $$$ just buy a set of factory or steel wheels and put a set of winter specific tires on, you'll be much happier plowing; I know I am...


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

if ur not gunna run winter tires i would get some Mickey Thompson Terra grappler's. excellent aggressive pattern and are still going strong after three seasons


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

bfgoodrich a/t k/o's


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I read around here the last time I needed tires for our small truck (97 gmc 1/2t ext cab). Went from cooper st to the goodyear duratracs and its stopped all traction issue complaints from drivers.


----------



## cameren_j (Jun 26, 2011)

*Bf goodrich at ko's*

When I started plowing back in 2005 i was using a 1989 suburban with the BF Goodrich AT KO's and they worked awesome the truck was almost unstoppable I have since bought a 1999 suburban and it had the firestone transforce tires on it they were alright but not great I have since put a set of the BF Goodrich AT KO's on and now this suburban is almost unstoppable in the snow I wouldnt run anything but those kind of tires. With all that being said if you do succeed at getting stuck with those BF's on you better have something large and powerful to get you out though cause they dig some good holes LOL.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Firestone Transforce A\T's are the longest lasting tire you will buy, they will spin plowing snow but the best all around\longest lasting tire you will buy.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

been using BFG all terrain t/a ko. never had an issue in the winter. only down side is the tread wears down fast. my last set only lasted about 40,000 miles give or take. all in all they are a good year round tire as long as you rotate.


----------



## jtmonte (Dec 22, 2011)

any love for cooper discoverers???


----------



## RDWheeler (Jul 24, 2012)

I just started running the Good Year Duratracs because I got a great deal, and they had a huge rebate. But I absolutely love them, my truck pushes some serious snow compared to trying with my bfg AT's that had about 20k on them. Just my .2 cents!!


----------



## jtmonte (Dec 22, 2011)

what tire size is best for a 16" rim??? i hear some say 265/75 some say 245/65 even had someone say 235/85


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

jtmonte;1553919 said:


> what tire size is best for a 16" rim??? i hear some say 265/75 some say 245/65 even had someone say 235/85


I like staying with the stock size tire,doesnt kill your gearing. $.02


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I just put new rubber on my 05 2500HD and put on General Grabber AT2's. I frickin love these tires. They have some serious grip and drive nice too. I'm curious to see how long they last.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Nov 11, 2012)

I put Kumho 235/85R-16s on my '04 2500HD this year . . . Road Venture AT KL78s. So far, very impressed; those suckers grip on ice and snow like velcro. Fairly quiet on the highway, too.

They were quite a bit cheaper than the more "mainstream" brands. We'll see how well they last.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

daman;1553959 said:


> I like staying with the stock size tire,doesnt kill your gearing. $.02


It isn't hard to use a tire size calculator to figure out sizes that have the same diameter.

235/85-16 is the same diameter as 245/75-16, or close enough, and is reportedly a very effective size for plowing.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

theholycow;1554203 said:


> It isn't hard to use a tire size calculator to figure out sizes that have the same diameter.
> 
> 235/85-16 is the same diameter as 245/75-16, or close enough, and is reportedly a very effective size for plowing.


I realize that,I'm talking guys that go bigger.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

i have an 04 gmc 2500hd and i run bf goodrich all terrain 285-75/16, have had no problem what so ever with them. can't wait to see how they wear. the only down fall I see with the bigger tires is driving in alot of slush. As far as alot of snow i can maintain same speed i did with 265-7516 and my 245-75/16's


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have nearly new 265s Transforce ATs on my All Wheel Drive Yukon XL Denali. Overall dissapointed with the tires in the snow, especially considering there is 1500 pounds on each corner and as mentioned the tread is nearly new. Half worn i expect them to flat out suck. They will not be on the Denali next winter.

For plowing its hard to beat a true dedicated snow tire, 238/85 is my size choice. I had fantastic success with MasterCraft MSRs. I ran them with studs.

I have a new set of 225 Dunlop Rover HTs on my Jeep Liberty. I am extremely impressed with their performance in all snow conditions. Weak spot is ice, as expected for a non-dedicated snow. If i cannot score a deal on Michelins for the Denali, the Rovers are a front runner.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

Mastercraft Courser C/T Tires, they used to be really cheap to buy...but they are great at self cleaning, never got stuck unless there was a ditch involved. Very long lasting, (i got 6 seasons out of hard driving, and plowing out of them), amazing traction, knobby and loud but you shouldn't be in this business for comfort.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

General grabber AT's. I was along time user of the BFG's but was comparing the two and the generals made more sense and are much better in the snow and ice. Not a single spin yet plowing while I spun regularly with the BFG's. Hard to make the switch but am happy I did! I'll be sticking with the General grabbers from now on. I also tow a 16ft. trailer all summer so these are my one for all tires.


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

gwhalen3;1555518 said:


> General grabber AT's. I was along time user of the BFG's but was comparing the two and the generals made more sense and are much better in the snow and ice. Not a single spin yet plowing while I spun regularly with the BFG's. Hard to make the switch but am happy I did! I'll be sticking with the General grabbers from now on. I also tow a 16ft. trailer all summer so these are my one for all tires.


how's the traction when they get to about half tread? A friend of mine has them he says they got real hard and no grip. this is my first time running the BF's waiting to see how they do at low tread. Hands down best tire i have ever run was the cooper m/s but real low mileage tire


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

mikes-plow;1555646 said:


> how's the traction when they get to about half tread? A friend of mine has them he says they got real hard and no grip. this is my first time running the BF's waiting to see how they do at low tread. Hands down best tire i have ever run was the cooper m/s but real low mileage tire


I guess we ll have to wait and see, only have about 5000 miles on them so far. I consistently got 40-45000 miles out of the BFG's and never flatted or had issues through 5 sets so switching to the generals is a big switch. Hope they hold true.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I must have bought the only lousy set of GG AT2s in the universe.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

SMiller;1545832 said:


> Firestone Transforce A\T's are the longest lasting tire you will buy, they will spin plowing snow but the *best all around\longest lasting tire you will buy*.


Help me out here. For my application with the Transforce AT, I ran a set of 245/75-16 @ 80lbs all around on a 04 CLB 2500HD, that pulls a 15K 5th wheel trailer five days/wk. Regular rotations and even wear, and I got 12 months and about 27K miles out of them, and had to replace this past October before the snow started flying. Before that, I had the Transforce HT's on the same truck for the same time frame, with similar mileage, and the exact same results. I was not going to make it through the winter with either set with the remaining minimal tread life. Tire salesman said I would give up minimal fuel economy with the more aggressive AT tread - which makes sense - but I noticed no change.

I've run Michelin's on pretty much every personal vehicle in the past 15 years and have never been disappointed. I dropped an extra 100 bucks for a set of the LTX MS2 on this work truck and am hoping to be able to feel safe through at least TWO winters with them.

For my application, the Transforce did not meet my expectations. Any input since no one here is trying to make a buck off me?


----------



## BearClaw (Jan 9, 2013)

I have never plowed with my truck but I have spent several winters driving around the snow covered UP in a very hilly town. I started running a 255-85-16 tire. This size tire has a larger diameter but is also narrow. The narrowness of the tire helps in the slick spots and the larger tire helps dig down to the ground when in deep snow of road. The problem with this size is there aren't a whole lot of options. My first set were discoverer st. They were well and I was happy with them. I switched to the BFG MT KM2 this past fall because I wanted an E rated tire and the cooper wasn't offered in that rating. So far I am happy with them.


----------



## BearClaw (Jan 9, 2013)

Bigcat99;1561511 said:


> Help me out here. For my application with the Transforce AT, I ran a set of 245/75-16 @ 80lbs all around on a 04 CLB 2500HD, that pulls a 15K 5th wheel trailer five days/wk. Regular rotations and even wear, and I got 12 months and about 27K miles out of them, and had to replace this past October before the snow started flying. Before that, I had the Transforce HT's on the same truck for the same time frame, with similar mileage, and the exact same results. I was not going to make it through the winter with either set with the remaining minimal tread life. Tire salesman said I would give up minimal fuel economy with the more aggressive AT tread - which makes sense - but I noticed no change.
> 
> I've run Michelin's on pretty much every personal vehicle in the past 15 years and have never been disappointed. I dropped an extra 100 bucks for a set of the LTX MS2 on this work truck and am hoping to be able to feel safe through at least TWO winters with them.
> 
> For my application, the Transforce did not meet my expectations. Any input since no one here is trying to make a buck off me?


80 psi seems way high. I run my fronts at 65 and rears at 55 empty. Rear go up to 65 when loaded. (The fronts are higher for the added weight of the dmax up front.) For a normal size tire with a not very aggressive tread those numbers are pathetic. How is the wear? Have you had your alignment checked out?


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

BearClaw;1562383 said:


> 80 psi seems way high. I run my fronts at 65 and rears at 55 empty. Rear go up to 65 when loaded. (The fronts are higher for the added weight of the dmax up front.) For a normal size tire with a not very aggressive tread those numbers are pathetic. How is the wear? Have you had your alignment checked out?


Alignment is fine, and the wear is even across the face of each tread as well.

Minimum trailer+cargo weight each morning every morning is at least 10-12K, and usually is still at least 7-8K by end of day. About 98% of miles on this vehicle are while dragging this trailer around, so I need them inflated to a safe level. Am I creating or saving wear by maxing the pressure at 80lbs all around, cuz I am thinking maxing them out helps with stability? Any other input?


----------



## BearClaw (Jan 9, 2013)

Bigcat99;1564622 said:


> Alignment is fine, and the wear is even across the face of each tread as well.
> 
> Minimum trailer+cargo weight each morning every morning is at least 10-12K, and usually is still at least 7-8K by end of day. About 98% of miles on this vehicle are while dragging this trailer around, so I need them inflated to a safe level. Am I creating or saving wear by maxing the pressure at 80lbs all around, cuz I am thinking maxing them out helps with stability? Any other input?


There should be a sweet spot for best tire wear and best stability. If under inflated the wheel can float inside of the tire and is unstable. If over inflated the center of the tire is pushed out and the area of the tire in contact with the ground is minimized. If your wear is good you are probably running at a good pressure. If there is more tread on the edges of the tire then the center your pressure is too high. If it is flat across then your pressure is good. Assuming you are running an appropriate size and rate tire this sweet spot should be with-in the max and min tire specs.


----------



## BearClaw (Jan 9, 2013)

As far as keeping the stock tire size it is easy to re-calibrate your ECM to read out the correct speed if that is your concern. Also as long as your not jumping up to a 35" tire I don't think you will notice much of a difference in power. Especially if you have the Dmax under the hood. A slightly wider tire might help.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bigcat99;1561511 said:


> Help me out here. For my application with the Transforce AT, I ran a set of 245/75-16 @ 80lbs all around on a 04 CLB 2500HD, that pulls a 15K 5th wheel trailer five days/wk. Regular rotations and even wear, and I got 12 months and about 27K miles out of them, and had to replace this past October before the snow started flying. Before that, I had the Transforce HT's on the same truck for the same time frame, with similar mileage, and the exact same results. I was not going to make it through the winter with either set with the remaining minimal tread life. Tire salesman said I would give up minimal fuel economy with the more aggressive AT tread - which makes sense - but I noticed no change.
> 
> I've run Michelin's on pretty much every personal vehicle in the past 15 years and have never been disappointed. I dropped an extra 100 bucks for a set of the LTX MS2 on this work truck and am hoping to be able to feel safe through at least TWO winters with them.
> 
> For my application, the Transforce did not meet my expectations. Any input since no one here is trying to make a buck off me?


That's alot of weight to accelerate, steer, decelerate. Sounds like you need to get highway tread tires, maybe even something in a 19.5. Truthfully, you're asking your truck to do class 5 or 6 work. Everyday.



BearClaw;1562383 said:


> 80 psi seems way high. I run my fronts at 65 and rears at 55 empty. Rear go up to 65 when loaded. (The fronts are higher for the added weight of the dmax up front.) For a normal size tire with a not very aggressive tread those numbers are pathetic. How is the wear? Have you had your alignment checked out?


I ran 40-45 up front, 35-40 in back when empty. Truck rode great, handled well, tires wore perfectly. Pressures went up for plowing and towing.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Bigcat99;1564622 said:


> Alignment is fine, and the wear is even across the face of each tread as well.
> 
> Minimum trailer+cargo weight each morning every morning is at least 10-12K, and usually is still at least 7-8K by end of day. About 98% of miles on this vehicle are while dragging this trailer around, so I need them inflated to a safe level. Am I creating or saving wear by maxing the pressure at 80lbs all around, cuz I am thinking maxing them out helps with stability? Any other input?


80 is right for you, as evidenced by your even wear.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*I like Goodyear Wrangler Silentarmor Tires*

Better late than never... I had trouble with the factory tires having poor traction whilst plowing (reminder: I have, still, a 2003 Chevy 2500HD, regular cab, 8.1/Allison, Western). That poor-traction issue continued even though I put quite a bit of weight in the bed (2 layers of huge old 8' long timbers).

I replaced the factory tires with same-size Goodyear Wranglers. They're the Wranglers with Kevlar ('cuz they're bulletproof?) -- they haven't any letter designation (i.e., not AT or MT). They're referred to a Wrangler Silentarmor. I'm pleased with their performance, and I've even gotten quite a few positive unsolicited comments on their looks (not a priority for me, really).

http://www.goodyear.com/assets/goodyear/common/images/tire/product/product-366-prodpage.png

I was so pleased with these tires I bought a set for our 2007 GMC Yukon Denali with the 6.2-liter and all-wheel-drive (it's got the basic 18" wheels). Again, the Wranglers perform well and also generate positive unsolicited comments.

If you're interested in these tires sign up for Goodyear's e-mails and wait for a sale. Goodyear offers a lot of discounts and rebates, so it's best to plan ahead and be ready when a sale starts. Thanks for reading my post. And, I'm sorry I haven't posted in a long while but I'm in the process of writing a book and I've been busy (it'll take a few years to complete).


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Alot has to do with what you want and i think most guys on here will agree. The best tire for plowing is a soft compound e rated dedicated snow/ice tire followed by a good all terrain and last a all season. A tall skinny tire is better in the snow but doesnt look as cool. Ive owned most of the brands mentioned and their all good. Ive found the duratracs and silent armors to be great in the snow but wear faster than all terrain ta 's. Hope this helps.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I picked up a pair of BF Goodrich Commercial Tractions in Stock size on craigslist (lightly used, guy decided they wree too much for his van) I saw them recommened on here somewhere and thought they'd have decent snow performance and still be ok off road in the summer when getting firewood and such. Didn't want to have to swap tires out. I've been happy with them so far in the snow and in light off road duty. I didn't stud them but they can be...with that I think they'd be very solid.


----------



## gonorth16 (Jan 22, 2012)

I put some duratracs on my 1500hd this past august and like the tire. It's awesome plowing , great traction. Its pretty quiet on the highway considering the aggressive thread pattern. The only issue is they wear pretty quick. I would buy them again and just use for winter only tire.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

*Update to my post above...*

Two important details brought up by others in this thread are tread life and rubber compounding. I did not make comments on these topics in my post above regarding Goodyear Wrangler Silentarmor tires, and I should've.

I really do not care about tire tread life. Our vehicles have relatively few miles put on them yearly, compared to most drivers. I'm not sure how well the Wranglers will wear; I doubt they'd wear as well as some other tires. That's not a priority for me, and I apologize for not mentioning that. Also, I need a tire that will work all year. I do not want two sets of rims & wheels, so that fact entered into my selection, also.

Regarding rubber compounding, well, that's a complex issue, to say the least. I'm a retired mechanical engineer who has done some work with components made of various rubber compounds (elastomers, I guess I should call them). For the record, I'm no expert in this field (that's an understatement) Frankly, the more work I did involving parts made of elastomers the more I realized how little I knew (yeah, that sentence seemed to make sense when I typed it but it doesn't when I read it back -- sorry!). Elastomer technology is like so many things: a series of trade-offs.

I learned a lot about rubber compounds when I had to perform extensive testing on rubber o-rings. You quickly learn from reading o-ring catalogs that you always give up one property for another. Those catalogs have very good tables ranking the various rubber compounds they offer with respect to their properties. Again, it's all property trade-offs. For example, o-rings with good cold-temperature properties and long life (e.g., silicone o-rings) have poor cut-resistance and a high price. If you need better ozone resistance you'll give up some other property. The properties are many and it's all give and take.

If you want a tire compound that works well in Winter (that is, is made of a softer compound rubber) the more likely it'll wear quickly. The harder rubber compounds will give you more miles out of a set of tires, but will not work as well in cold temperatures or on snow & ice. If you want an aggressive tire-tread pattern for good rain & snow traction, you'll probably experience more road noise and also lose high-speed cornering ability. Like I said, trade-offs.

So, what am I trying to say here? (Yeah, I know, I'm wordy.) When you go to select your new tires try to know in advance what your priorities are before you buy. Do you want low cost above all else? Will you expect long tread life because of all the miles you drive each year? Do you like to drive fast around corners? Is low road noise a priority? Do you need good cold-temperature flexibility, good warm-weather cornering ability, or something in between? Do you want to be able to use the same tires all year, or do you plan on having a set of rims & tires for each season? Will you require good puncture resistance because you often drive on job sites where debris is scattered? Will you stick with the factory tire size? If you plan on changing tire size then make plans regarding: speedometer recalibration; wheel re-usage; spare-tire replacement & storage; laws regarding the need for fender flares (some states require that tires not stick out); tire clearance (e.g., maybe a mild lift kit will be needed); etc.

There are often tables or ratings for these properties on the tire-manufacturers' websites. You can typically enter in your vehicle info (year, make, model, etc.) and the tire-manufacture's website will tell you which tires fit, their cost, and tire properties. Read up on many potential tires before you buy. Also, know what add-ons will be on the sales slip. Some tire dealers give you an out-the-door quote, while others hide some of it (e.g., old-tire disposal fees, various taxes, balancing fees, valve stems, and so forth). Most folks here will tell you to always replace the valve stems when you put on new tires. Don't neglect your spare tire, either. If you've got wheel locks make sure you leave the key for the tire technician (trust me on that one!). When you walk into the tire showroom know exactly what you want and what it will likely cost -- heck, make the tire salesperson do all the listening.

I know I'm really stating the obvious here for most you, but sometimes repetition is a good thing. Good luck buying.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I put a set of Goodyear Duratracs on my 05 f350..... Best investment I ever made for snow. 


I ran down a unplowed highway 6"-8" deep during the blizzard at 40mph the other night with no ballast in the Bed. They are a beast of a tire.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mastercraft Courser A/T2....run them on my 1500 pickup in 265s and on my 2500 in 245s. Both Load Range E, can't say for wear, they're relatively new. Only spun pulling a truck out in the blizzard, I was only running 300 lbs of ballast in the 2500. The 1500 was unstoppable, probably had 700 lbs in the back.


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Goodyear Duratracs are on all our trucks and are a great tire! No issues with traction in the snow!


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Been running hankook atm's 265 70 17's I love these tires. I have 2years on them Quiet , ride great at 65lbs , Grab really good. I have 15,000 miles on them and they dont show any wear.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

I run a dedicated snow tire in the winter. Mastercraft Courser MSR's. By far the best tire for plowing i've ever used. I put 238/85/16 on mine, skinnier the better for snow. This is my 3rd winter with them and i can get at least 2 more before having to get new ones.


----------



## TheScrambler (Feb 11, 2013)

chevyzrule810;1541247 said:


> Thinking about getting some new tires for my 2006 2500HD.I have a set of BF Goodrich Long Trail T/A on it now.I am thinking about getting some Firestone Transforce A/T because of the reviews I have seen.Anyone have a set of those or recommend any other tire?I don't tow a heavy trailer just plow in the winter.


I have am running a set of Bridgestone Revo II Load Range E set at 70#

They are amazing and worth every dollar. The 10 plys ride nice and smooth on the 1/2 ton, they are not chunky of hard feeling. Plus, they don't sag when carrying or towing heavy loads.

I did lose the convenient factory TPMS feature on my truck. To combat the truck thinking I have four tires running 0# all the time, I put the sensors in a 1 1/4" x 4" galvanized nipple with 2 caps and a valve stem in a hole I drilled. The pressure inside the "pipe bomb" is set at 35# and I just have to check my pressure the good old fashion way


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have run BFG AT K/O in the past, and they worked well but didn't seem to last for me, this year I switched to a 245/75/16 Nokian Hakkapalita LT2 studded snow/ice tire, (even tho studded is illegal here) and with a 750Lb cement block in the bed against the tailgate, AWESOME....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

TheScrambler;1602354 said:


> I have am running a set of Bridgestone Revo II Load Range E set at 70#
> 
> They are amazing and worth every dollar. The 10 plys ride nice and smooth on the 1/2 ton, they are not chunky of hard feeling. Plus, they don't sag when carrying or towing heavy loads.
> 
> I did lose the convenient factory TPMS feature on my truck. To combat the truck thinking I have four tires running 0# all the time, I put the sensors in a 1 1/4" x 4" galvanized nipple with 2 caps and a valve stem in a hole I drilled. The pressure inside the "pipe bomb" is set at 35# and I just have to check my pressure the good old fashion way


If you think they ride nice now, take them down to 40 psi in the spring.....


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a new set of Hankook ATM's on one truck, and a new set of Dueller II's on another truck. Both grab extraordinarily well, and the Duellers are a great ride on the street and highway as well.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a set of Marshall road venture A/T. there good $ wise, but that's about it. Wear wise in summer pulling my enclosed trailer there going bad quick.

I'm gonna try Dueller II's next.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

scott3430;1611472 said:


> I have a set of Marshall road venture A/T. there good $ wise, but that's about it. Wear wise in summer pulling my enclosed trailer there going bad quick.
> 
> I'm gonna try *Dueller II's *next.


Best truck tire ever (for ride *and* traction), and I've been driving pickups for over twenty years. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

2COR517;1611402 said:


> If you think they ride nice now, take them down to 40 psi in the spring.....


Disagree. If you're happy with the ride and traction at 70, stick with it for increased road hazard resistance, load capacity, tread life (center wear, except in *extreme* cases, is a bugaboo -- water channels away from the center line just fine when it's worn, it's the rest of the tire that needs deeper tread), and fuel economy...not to mention if you forget to check your pressure and you have a slow leak it'll be fine until you remember.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

theholycow;1611526 said:


> Disagree. If you're happy with the ride and traction at 70, stick with it for increased road hazard resistance, load capacity, tread life (center wear, except in *extreme* cases, is a bugaboo -- water channels away from the center line just fine when it's worn, it's the rest of the tire that needs deeper tread), and fuel economy...not to mention if you forget to check your pressure and you have a slow leak it'll be fine until you remember.


We'll have to agree to disagree. The improved handling and tire wear certainly justify the proper pressure. As for hitting an object in the road, the tire construction itself is likely the determining factor of the outcome....


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Run DuraTracs on my Duramax and love em. Wear has been good on them so far. Will be putting a set on the F-250 as well, once the Silent Armour's are done


----------

